# Arab/Saddlebred for trail riding and all-around use



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I rode an Arab x Saddlebred yesterday because my horse was sore, and I really really liked him. Of course that could just be training or that individual horse, so I'll have to ride around a bit more to see what the average is like compared to some other breeds. But say I did want to buy an Arabian (possibly crossed with a Saddlebred), how good are each of those breeds at doing more demanding things like long trail rides on relatively hard ground? And do either of them have an issue with being used for general purpose riding, i.e. going out and doing whatever I feel like doing one particular day? And lastly, if you were to compare them to QHs, what would you note as the major differences?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Naphth said:


> But say I did want to buy an Arabian (possibly crossed with a Saddlebred), how good are each of those breeds at doing more demanding things like long trail rides


Like so many things, a lot depends on the individual animal, but you can make some breed-specific general statements:

Arabs are the horse of choice for competitive distance riding. Assuming you get a good one (I came very close to typing "real" one) and not one of the living art halter-only variety anyway. They are extremely versatile and trainable and have a ton of heart.

I wouldn't hesitate to look at a National Show Horse (arab X saddlebred) as a distance horse, assuming it had the body and mind I wanted.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend has a heavily Bask-bred Arab gelding who is a phenomenal trail and endurance horse. He will go all day, every day, if you ask him to. He's a little hot sometimes, but nothing ridiculous.

I had an arab/NSH gelding (3/4 arab 1/4 saddlebred) who was a great little horse. Again, a little hot, but he had heart and try for days.

I have another friend who has two Arab siblings, a mare and gelding. They are so laid back that unless you saw their dished faces, you would think they were QHs. 

The biggest difference you'll find between QHs and arabs or NSHs (National Show Horses, which is what arab/saddlebred crosses are called) is that the arabs and NSHs tend to run a little hotter than the QHs do. Of course, this varies from horse to horse, but in general, that's the case. 

Also, Arabs were bred to have stamina, so they are favored as LD and endurance horses.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Do a quick lookup on Google for the horse "Wing Tempo". This the horse that up until twenty held the national title for most competitive trail miles. Wing Tempo is a saddlebred. The horse that broke that record is a half saddlebred, half Arab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I grew up riding saddlebreds and my first pony was a half saddlebred and they've all been awesome, safe, and reliable horses for trails, showing, or otherwise. My pony was VERY versitile and did just about anything and everything I asked of her. The saddlebreds I've known have all had outstanding work ethics. However, I grew up riding (and bought my pony) at the same place where the horses had the same trainer and hand-picked breeding. She has some of the nicest horses I've seen, who also happen to be ASBs. But that being said, I've seen some pretty crappy looking and behaving saddlebreds in my time. 

As with any breed, you need to be wary of breeding, conformation, and training when shopping for horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arabs & NSH are my favorite horses for just about anything I would want to do with a horse. They tend to be independent thinkers, and mares can be opinionated, which can lead to an argument but not usually too much of one. 

I have 2 horses that will never be for sale, one's an Arab and the other's 3/4 Saddlebred & 1/4 Arab. They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The horse in my avatar is the best trail horse I have. Sure footed, calm, and responsive to voice. She has travelled by herself in a trailer all over the SE US for shows and driving events. She loves doing LONG rides. We did one LD ride, and have just not had a chance to do another since we moved. 

Her full sister does a LOT of 50 mile rides, but that is their focus.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it depends on the individual more than the breed combination, but I don't see anything that would inhibit an Arab x SB from being a solid trail horse.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians are known for their versatility, intelligence, loyalty, and stamina.
They compete in many different disciplines.
You should be able to find an arabian or a half arabian that suits your needs.
ASBs are a favorite breed of mine and make great trail horses. Good luck in your search. Shalom


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Arabians have outstanding stamina from what I've seen. My saddlebred LOVES the trails and I'm convinced he could go for days. By the end of each trail ride he can be drenched in sweat and breathing hard but he keeps his fire throughout the whole ride which is what I love about him. Most saddlebreds are what my riding instructor calls "powerhouses." The agility and ability to perform whatever task you ask of them still amazes me to this day. They have so much ability and potential outside of saddleseat. My cousin bought one of our mares and that horse can jump 4' and 5' courses with ease. Her dad bought our gelding and he is strictly a trail horse. You should see the muscling and definition on him now! 

Of course, each horse has its strengths and it quirks and a horse's ability truly depends on the horse and its personality. I've ridden plenty of amazing saddlebreds. Only one have I come across that was just not trainable. The vet said he probably had a mental illness. I have never ridden arabians but from what I hear they are really amazing and athletic horses! If you want a NSH I say go for it! Ride around, see what you like. I'm sure the right horse will come along


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My favorite cross. Just make sure what kind of a trail horse you really want. Do you want to mosey along or do you want to move on down the trail? Make sure your horse has the disposition to do what you want. My A/SB mare sees no point in poking along. She walks out and is a firm believer if you are headed out then get with the program. At 23 she has not mellowed. She is alert, smart and an excellent trail horse.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabians are fabulous trail horses... I really think it is all about the individual horse though. Most of the Saddlebreds I have known are the gaited show horse variety, but I do know that there are some very nice Saddlebreds that excel on the trails, my friends bred and owned some very nice Saddlebreds and did a lot of trail riding, perhaps not quite the endurance as the Arabian though. One thing I would avoid tho, are the halter-bred lines of Arabians, look for the performance-bred Arabians.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you considered a Morgan? My Morgan loves to go out on trails; she's always ready to go, lives outside, doesn't require a blanket or fancy supplements. She's just one of those good all around horses.


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

I think Arab/Saddlebred cross would be excellent for long, comfortable trail rides. I have had two Saddler crossbreeds - not crossed with Arab but with Boerperd (South African breed, very tough and a bit 'cooler' than Saddler) - a really great horse. Now have an Arab with a bit of thoroughbred in him, very comfortable ride and can go all day, bred for endurance. So would recommend Arab or Saddler crossbreed, or either one crossbred with another breed for toughness, comfort and balance


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

It depends on the individual horse. I have only ever ridden Arabians and Arabian crosses. They are all very intelligent, outgoing, and they always want to please their owner. Some can be skittish or naturally "hot". I've ridden some NSHs that were rather hard to ride because they were so forward and wanted to always go, go, go! The horse I own now is a NSH and she is very calm. It just depends on the individual horse. If you ever look for one and find one you like with some quirks under saddle, don't worry. They are very trainable horses that love to please. As far as endurance goes and hoof quality, that also depends on the horse. I have found that the horses who have had shoes on for the most of their life have brittle hooves. The horse I own now lives outside and hasn't had shoes on in foreverrr. She has the best hooves I've ever seen! We also live in an environment that has drastic temperature changes. One day it will be dry and 60 degrees in the spring and the next it will be 25 degrees and snowing/raining. Her hooves are still in perfect condition. It just depends on the horse but in my opinion, they're the best horses for anything. Just train them with love, and they will do what you want!


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

I picked up a little NSH mare from auction back in August last year and I really won the lottery with her. We're still getting to know each other but I can second the comment about mares- she has her opinions and isn't shy about voicing them but once I remind her that yes I am the leader and I'm serious, she's game for anything I put in front of her. Her trot is floats right along. I can't wait to start endurance with her soon


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

It really depends on the individual horse, but I own an Arabian Saddlebred (National Show Horse) mare so thought I would chime in.

She has been over versatile Alberta terrain: Rocky Mountains, grass flats, snow hills, mud trenches, and sand dunes. I always get comments from the vet and farrier on how solid her feet are. They do not chip unless overgrown and she is never foot sore. She has good, hardy feet. Never shod. We have to walk over lots of gravel to get from the pasture to the barn, and she is never tender about it.

She is full of energy and has lots of stamina, very go-go-go. Never seems to tire and she works harder than a lot of other horses because she is a faster walker as well. So you'd never be behind on a trail ride!

My mare tends to be very confident as well, but that might just be a personality trait.

If I had to pick one horse to carry me through the trails for the rest of my riding days, it would be my NSH.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't speak for saddlebreds but have ridden Arabs and Arab crosses my entire life. My little Arab growing up was a fantastic trail horse and would plow through brush or difficult terrain and swim rivers - but not puddles, not on your life would she step in a splashy little puddle. She was dependable but kept me on my toes. 

It depends on the horse, but a lot depends on you too. I know people who are very self-aware that there are certain breeds that aren't for them. I have found that people who are very high energy often don't excel with a high energy horse. Not always the case, but I think it is important to be aware of your personality too as well as any horse you look at.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I raised an Arab/saddlebred from birth back in 1960 befor they had the fancy name of "National Show Horse" 

I trained him, he was strictly a trail and parade horse. I was 13 when he was born and 42 when I laid him to res, making him 29.

He did not have a mean bone in him. He was full of go which suited me. He went on his last organized, two day ride when he was 27. He also ran on 50 acres of hilly pasture so he naturally stayed in condition when I couldn't ride.

He was my one trail horse that literally sat down on his butt and "walked" himself down the power line at Beaver Creek, OH and knee dug up the other side. I rode him bareback most of the time, not having broke him to a saddle until he was ten.

Sonny became my son's trail horse when my son was ten, making Sonny 23. I had found a sweet face Egyptian Arab/Lippett Morgan cross, a few years previous. Fury became my permanent trail horse when my ten year old son announced I could sell his pony, as he got along just fine with Sonny.

Sonny was also the horse all the nieces piled onto at once for that one moment you capture on camera and will never have again

If I could still ride, I love my Walking Horses to pieces but I might go on the hunt for a backyard bred Arab/saddlebred as, I am not convinced I'd want an NSH after all these years of purposely breeding the cross for show

The horse can be a full of go as it wants to be, where I am concerned, but if has to have a sound mind and be a quick thinker without panicking into the outer stratosphere. Has to have a lot of bone, too. I don't like the "China Doll" look


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Saddlebreds were ridden during the Civil War, to war, they have always been used for trail horses and riding horses, and are very good ones. They were bred to be easy riding horses.

Arabs have phenomenal stamina, and are also excellent riding mounts.

All breeds can be good trail horses for that matter.

It has only been in last century that shows took precedence for many breeds.

If you like the horse you rode, find out his bloodlines and try to see more from those lines to try out, if you decide to buy.


----------

